# Best Nail Cutter for Toy Dogs?



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

I was wondering which type of nail cutters would be the best for small dogs? I heard of many different types and don't know where to start!


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

i prefer the standard dog nail trimmers for small dogs. you should be able to find them in at least two sizes in a pet store, for big dogs and small dogs. they sell other clippers that are supposed to be better for really small dogs, but personally i think they're easier to mess up with.

the ones i like look like this (handles vary)
nail clippers


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I prefer to dremel all dogs nails. Works well with all sizes of dogs and leaves the nails very smooth. Also enables me to get much closer to the quick. 

I do have the orange handled typical clippers. I do like these, and if a dogs nails are really long I will trim them up before dremeling. This is what we always used when I worked for a vet and have found them great for everything from Chihuahuas to Danes


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

On small dogs, I love the scissor-style nail trimmers that are actually designed for cats (and other small pets). They are small and sharp, so I feel like I have more control and am less intimidated by them.

This is if you choose not to file the nails, which is always my first choice.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

i also like dremmels and filing, the only problem with dremmeling is that if you have a dog with longer quicks, it just files the nail back to the quick, leaving it long. when you clip the nail with clippers on a regular basis, it tends to push the quick back eventually leaving the nails shorter. i do know that with dogs, like my own, who have really short nails that cant be cut without causing bleeding, dremmeling is awesome to round the nail.


----------

